
TikTok Teens and K-Pop Stans Say They Sunk Trump Rally - tdonia
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/style/tiktok-trump-rally-tulsa.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
brilliant:

 _> TikTok users and fans of Korean pop music groups claimed to have
registered potentially hundreds of thousands of tickets for Trump’s campaign
rally as a prank. After @TeamTrump tweeted asking supporters to register for
free tickets using their phones on June 11, K-pop fan accounts began sharing
the information with followers, encouraging them to register for the rally —
and then not show.

> They also reclaimed the #WhiteLivesMatter hashtag in May, by spamming it
> with endless K- pop videos, in hopes to make it harder for white
> supremacists and sympathizers to find one another and communicate their
> messaging._

------
aspenmayer
The kids are alright.

------
3327
Punked!

